# Christmas in Mexico



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay, this is our first holiday season in Mexico or any other warm climate for that matter. I would love to hear your experiences on how you get in a holiday mood while the sun is shining and your sitting your balcony in the sun? I'm from Pennsylvania (lots of clouds and snow) and then lived most of my married life in Colorado( lots of sun and snow) so being in a tropical climate for the holidays is new to our family. My husband is loving the warm weather but for our children and myself we don't feel like the holidays are around the corner without snow or at least without snuggly cooler weather. Any helpful hints on how to transition from a "white Christmas" to a tropical Christmas? Did you all have the same difficulties? How many years did you live in Mexico before sun and warmth became the normal holiday memory for you? It's not Mexico that we're struggling with but any warm climate. I would feel the same in Texas, Florida or Hawaii! Any advice???? (We do not have the finances to fly back to Colorado for Christmas or a holiday vacation.)


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Christmas*



Raquel'sCocina said:


> Okay, this is our first holiday season in Mexico or any other warm climate for that matter. I would love to hear your experiences on how you get in a holiday mood while the sun is shining and your sitting your balcony in the sun? I'm from Pennsylvania (lots of clouds and snow) and then lived most of my married life in Colorado( lots of sun and snow) so being in a tropical climate for the holidays is new to our family. My husband is loving the warm weather but for our children and myself we don't feel like the holidays are around the corner without snow or at least without snuggly cooler weather. Any helpful hints on how to transition from a "white Christmas" to a tropical Christmas? Did you all have the same difficulties? How many years did you live in Mexico before sun and warmth became the normal holiday memory for you? It's not Mexico that we're struggling with but any warm climate. I would feel the same in Texas, Florida or Hawaii! Any advice???? (We do not have the finances to fly back to Colorado for Christmas or a holiday vacation.)






Traditionally Christmas eve is when the big family meal is served at 12 midnight. The rented Santa gives the children and some of the adults their presents,. The festivities include tamales and local favorites. Before the meal at some houses the adults gather around in a circle holding hands and someone says a prayer, if this is common or not I don't know, and others add to it. The festivities usually last to 3 or 4 AM.

On Christmas morning people get up late and return back to the house were they celebrated the night before for brunch, After that they will call around to see were friends and family, who did show up there, are and do a round to drop of presents and eat some more. It is common for family and friend to drive or fly home for Christmas to keep this tradition going for the children and themselves. Wherever the patriarch or Don of the family is is usually where the party will be held, usually planned the year before. It is a very big deal. The one member with the biggest house or nicest backyard usually gets the honor. It is customary to get involved and bring what the women ask you to bring and even some candy or small unwrapped toys or fireworks for the younger children and boxes of chocolates for the host and organizers or something of that sort when you arrive.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

_The rented Santa gives the children and some of the adults their presents._ 

I've never been in a Mexican home at Christmastime when a "rented Santa" gave out gifts.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Papa Noel*



Isla Verde said:


> _The rented Santa gives the children and some of the adults their presents._
> 
> I've never been in a Mexican home at Christmastime when a "rented Santa" gave out gifts.


It is fairly popular for the middle class on the border.

Papa noel para Fiestas infantiles


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> It is fairly popular for the middle class on the border.
> 
> Papa noel para Fiestas infantiles


I kind of figured it was popular on the border, the part of Mexico most influenced by ****** customs.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Regional*



Isla Verde said:


> I kind of figured it was popular on the border, the part of Mexico most influenced by ****** customs.


That is one of the things I enjoy most about Mexico. The diverse customs and staus quo that varies from region to region. One thing I like about TJ and Mexicali is they really know how to party and dress modern.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> That is one of the things I enjoy most about Mexico. The diverse customs and staus quo that varies from region to region. One thing I like about TJ and Mexicali is they really know how to party and dress modern.


I guess I prefer living in parts of Mexico whose customs have been a little less influenced from the neighbor to the north. I don't understand your comment about people in TJ and Mexical dressing "modern". What do you think people wear in other parts of the country?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Dress codes*



Isla Verde said:


> I guess I prefer living in parts of Mexico whose customs have been a little less influenced from the neighbor to the north. I don't understand your comment about people in TJ and Mexical dressing "modern". What do you think people wear in other parts of the country?



I would expect that people on the border are different than in central, eastern, western and southern Mexico because of climate, influences and cultural diversity. For example in La Huastecas region of the state of San Luis Potosi where they have a hotter more humid climate and indigenous people who excel in embroidery they dress in the local attire quite often and white straw hats. 

This does not make it a bad thing to do just because there is an American influence, it can not be helped as I presume living in Mexico City will influence people who feel compelled to wear starched white shirts and dark suits to work, which in Mexicali in the summer is foolish because it is 110 degrees very often. We are not to judge the reasons, only to enjoy diversity or start stereotyping we might become prejudice and not fit in. TJ and Mexicali seems to have more tight fitting clothes that the woman of all ages enjoy and in San Luis Potosi that type of clothing is usually left for the youngsters.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is nothing more misleading than youthful expertise without the benefit of experience.
One big guessing game!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*TJ and Mexicali*



RVGRINGO said:


> There is nothing more misleading than youthful expertise without the benefit of experience.
> One big guessing game!


Believe me I have heard everything there is to say negative about TJ and Mexicali [main thing is to live in Mexicali you have to be crazy to put up with that kind of heat for 7 or 8 months a year] since going to central Mexico and still see them as 100% Mexican in all shapes and forms. I also have not argued any points with those who tell me what it is like on the border. I just listen.


----------



## elchante (Dec 22, 2008)

Raquel, what you have to remember is that, at least in my part of mexico, christmas is a RELIGIOUS holiday. it doesn't have much to do with gift giving [a lot of that is done on january 6th...three kings' day...when the wise men or magi or three kings brought gifts to the baby jesus]. 

december 25th is the culmination of las posadas, complete with reenactments of the "holy family" seeking lodging. noche bueno [christmas eve to you] is normally set aside for family gatherings and lots of food, as indicated above. 

in answer to your question about how you're going to "get in the spirit," see if you can get you and your family involved in some charity where you live that gives out gifts during the posadas or on three kings' day. for example, an orphanage or old folks' home. and spend some time discussing the "real" meaning of christmas [ i.e. a time to celebrate the birth of christ and a time to share]. 

those of us who have, like you, spent most of our lives north of the border may have a hard time dissociating christmas with the ideal of a "white christmas," but you have to remember that christians all over the world celebrate that time of the year, no matter what their weather is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, I appreciate the conversation but it has veered way off from my question. My question was about your own personal Christmas mode and how have you dealt with having Christmas in a warm climate. Or am I the only one who misses building snow men, bundling up to go Christmas caroling and watching the snow pile up on a blustery Christmas Eve? Just curious if anyone has had a difficult time adjusting to the holidays in a warm climate and if you did have difficulties how have you made the transition? Just curious because this is my first warm climate holiday season and I feel like planting flowers much more than baking cookies and watching the old favorite Christmas movies. I'm sure we'll have a wonderful time discovering all the new traditions around us but it has yet to "feel" like anything remotely close to the holiday season despite the Christmas trees in the grocery stores and the huge amount of Americna glop that has made it's way south. (yuck!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

elchante said:


> Raquel, what you have to remember is that, at least in my part of mexico, christmas is a RELIGIOUS holiday. it doesn't have much to do with gift giving [a lot of that is done on january 6th...three kings' day...when the wise men or magi or three kings brought gifts to the baby jesus].
> 
> december 25th is the culmination of las posadas, complete with reenactments of the "holy family" seeking lodging. noche bueno [christmas eve to you] is normally set aside for family gatherings and lots of food, as indicated above.
> 
> ...


Thank you. that gives some helpful insight. I totally agree about the "reason for the season" but I also am a big kid at Christmas, not so much with the materialism (we're renovating an old house as our families "gift") but with the "warm fuzzy" feelings that I've been able to build our home and family around during this season. I also agree that people all over the world celebrate the holiday without snow. But that is also the way they have grown up. I'm dreaming of a white Christmas would never be a song that is sung in New Zealand! LOL I'm sure that to those who have spent their lives in a warm climate, they have learned to associate other things with getting them in the Christmas mode. Anyway, thanks for the insight. If we weren't renovating an old abandoned house this holiday we would certainly be majorly involved in outreach and community service. (We're here as missionaries.) For right now we're up to our eye balls in paint and cleaning this house as a family so we're not able to do anything until our move in date right after the holidays. Good ideas though, we'll certainly be incorporating them next season. blessings!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A vast number of Mexicans head for the beaches during Christmas week, and also at Easter week. Those of us who don't believe in myths and fables or supernatural beings, often visit the quiet cities that have less traffic that week, and enjoy the reduced crowds in restaurants, museums and other attractions.


----------



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Raquel'sCocina said:


> Thank you. that gives some helpful insight. I totally agree about the "reason for the season" but I also am a big kid at Christmas, not so much with the materialism (we're renovating an old house as our families "gift") but with the "warm fuzzy" feelings that I've been able to build our home and family around during this season. I also agree that people all over the world celebrate the holiday without snow. But that is also the way they have grown up. I'm dreaming of a white Christmas would never be a song that is sung in New Zealand! LOL I'm sure that to those who have spent their lives in a warm climate, they have learned to associate other things with getting them in the Christmas mode. Anyway, thanks for the insight. If we weren't renovating an old abandoned house this holiday we would certainly be majorly involved in outreach and community service. (We're here as missionaries.) For right now we're up to our eye balls in paint and cleaning this house as a family so we're not able to do anything until our move in date right after the holidays. Good ideas though, we'll certainly be incorporating them next season. blessings!


Where are you living? I'm at Lake Chapala and all I have to do lately is open all the windows and doors at night and freeze my butt off. I also got some cinnamon scented things...cinnamon always makes me feel like the holidays are here. This is my first Christmas here and it is strange, but I am planning a couple trips to places that I have heard it snows (Tapalpa is one). Maybe you can find little ways to find your own white Christmas.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Raquel'sCocina;647619]Hello everyone, I appreciate the conversation but it has veered way off from my question. My question was about your own personal Christmas mode and how have you dealt with having Christmas in a warm climate.... I'm sure we'll have a wonderful time discovering all the new traditions around us but it has yet to "feel" like anything remotely close to the holiday season despite the Christmas trees in the grocery stores and the huge amount of Americna glop that has made it's way south. (yuck!)[/QUOTE]_

Please explain to me, Raquel, what you mean by the "...huge amount of American glop that has made its way south. (yuck)." According to my dictionary, a "glop" is a thick wet substance that looks, tastes and feels unpleasant. Please enlighten Dawg as to what thick, wet and unpleasant substance you have encountered here in Mexico that is derivative of "America". The only thing I have found here that would meet that standard would be Mexican "chitterlings" called "meñudo hereabouts. A dreadful dish it always is whether in the U.S. or Mexico but don´t blame "Americans" for that travesty among semi-comestibles. We are all to blame.


----------

